

Azure: Compute and Storage Full Service interruption in West Europe region - mrrazz
https://www.windowsazurestatus.com/

======
nbevans
They really need to fix the non-sensical "North" and "West" Europe naming.

Amsterdam is western Europe, yes, but so is the UK and Dublin where their
"North" Europe region is. A better name would be Central Europe, perhaps?

I'm not even sure what North Europe is? I guess it could be either Sweden,
Scotland or maybe Iceland?

/minirant; feel free to downvote ;)

~~~
_delirium
Northern Europe is the British Isles, Iceland, Scandinavia, Finland, and the
Baltic countries, according to the UN's statistical definition of European
regions. Here's a map:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Europe_subregion_map...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Europe_subregion_map_UN_geoschme.svg)

Western Europe in that scheme is France, Germany, Benelux, Switzerland, and
Austria.

The EU's grouping, on the other hand, while mostly the same, puts the British
Isles into Western Europe:
[http://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=request&uri=http://eurovo...](http://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=request&uri=http://eurovoc.europa.eu/100277)

~~~
nbevans
Interesting reply, thanks!

------
osipov
We recently moved to Softlayer due to availability issues with Azure. Has
anyone experienced any significant Softlayer issues that impact availability?

------
rikkus
Started at 09:39 UTC, it's 12:54 now and they're still reporting problems.
Luckily for us our services in Western Europe seem unaffected.

------
bananas
Someone forgot to renew the SSL certificate again.

------
nraynaud
May 1st, nobody's here to fix it.

~~~
radicalbyte
They should relocate it to The Netherlands, we don't celebrate Labour Day.
Instead we celebrate the King's birthday. In the weekend.

~~~
bscanlan
"West Europe" is located in the Amsterdam area. "North Europe" is in Dublin.

